# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تقديم لقاء (( اليونان وكوريا الجنوبية )) الدور الاول

## العالي عالي

بطاقـة  المباراة


 

اسـم  الفريقيـن كوريا الجنوبية ×  اليونانالبطولةكأس العالم 2010  الجولةالجولة الاولى / المجموعة  الثانية موعـد  اللقاءالسبت 12  يونيوالتوقيت11:30بتوقيت غرينيتش ,, 14:30  بتوقيت مكة المكرمةالملعب

* نلسون مانديلا*

**



لا تملك مدينة بورت إليزابيث أي ملعب خاص بكرة القدم حيث كان يتم إقامة  جميع المباريات الدولية على ملعب نادي "إيسترن بروفاينس"  بما في ذلك اللقاء الذي  جمع جنوب أفريقيا والسنغال في بطولة "نيلسون مانديلا" للتحدي وعلى الرغم عدم وجود  أي فريق يمثل المدينة في دوري المحترفين، إلا أن المدينة تعشق كرة القدم حيث تمتلئ  المدرجات عن آخرها كلما أقيمت مباراة وستعطي بطولة كأس العالم 2010 الفرصة للمدينة  ليكون فيها أول ملعب خاص بكرة القدم ليروي عطش محبي هذه اللعبة ويقع الملعب على  ضفاف بحيرة "نورث آند" وهو ما سيضفي جاذبية وجمالية على المباريات وسيتألف من ثلاثة  طوابق ومنصتين والطاقة الاستيعابية للملعب إلى 45 ألف متفرج.  


  
المـبـاراة

 كوريا  الجنوبية Vs اليونان اسـم  الحـكـم مايكل  هيستر تـاريـخ  المـيـلاد    02/05/1972  ( 37 عاما  ) مكـان  الـميـلاد  نيوزيلاندا الـشـارة دولي منذ عام  2007 عدد المباريات التي ادارها هذا  البطولة 0 مقابلة عدد بطاقاته التي ابرزها هذا  البطولة صفراء 00 حمراء 00الحكم المساعد الاول :جون هندريك هينتز ( نيوزيلاندا  )الحكم المساعد الثاني : تيفيتا مكاسيني ( تونغا )الحكم الرابع :





مارتن فازكيز ( الاروغواي  )
المعلقنبيل نقشبنديمحمد  بركاتالقنوات  الناقلـةالجزيرة  الرياضية +10



 الجزيرة الرياضية كأس  العالم

 
 
    اللقب:  نمور آسيا   سنة تأسيس الاتحاد:  1945   الانضمام إلى الفيفا:  1948   المدرب :هوه جونغ مو    الكابتن: بارك جي سونغ     اللاعب الأكثر تمثيلاً للمنتخب :هونغ ميونغ بو  (136) مباراة   اللاعب الأكثر تسجيلاً للأهداف :تشا بوم كون  (55) هدف   أول مباراة دولية : كوريا الجنوبية 5 -- 1  هونغ كونغ في  هونغ كونغ ، 6 يوليو  1948 
   أكبر فوز : جنوب كوريا 16 -- 0 نيبال , في انشيون ؛ 29 سبتمبر  2003
     أكبر هزيمة :    السويد 12 --0 كوريا الجنوبية في لندن ، 5 أغسطس 1948 
   عدد المشاركات في نهائيات  كأس العالم : 7 (أولها في عام 1954) وهذة8   أفضل نتيجة:  المركز  الرابع عام 2002 
    عدد المشاركات في كأس آسيا :11 (أولها  في عام 1956) 
 أفضل نتيجة في  كأس  آسيا : البطل  1956 ، 1960 
   عدد المشاركات في كأس القارات : 1  في عام  2001 


     اللقب:   الإغريق   سنة تأسيس الاتحاد: 1926   الانضمام إلى الفيفا: 1927   المدرب :أوتو ريهاغل 
   الكابتن: جيورجوس كاراجونيس    اللاعب الأكثر تمثيلاً للمنتخب : تيودوروس  زاجوراكيس (120) مباراة   اللاعب الأكثر تسجيلاً للأهداف :نيكوس  أناستوبولوس (29)  هدف
   أول مباراة دولية :     اليونان 1 -- 4 ايطاليا , في أثينا ، 7 أبريل 1929  
   أكبر فوز :   اليونان 8 --  0 سوريا , في أثينا  ، 25 نوفمبر 1949  
     أكبر هزيمة :     المجر 11 -- 1 اليونان , في بودابست , 25 مارس 1938  
   عدد المشاركات في نهائيات  كأس العالم : مرة 1 في عام 994وهذة 2   أفضل نتيجة: الخروج من دور  المجموعات  
    عدد المشاركات في  بطولة أوروبا   : 3 (أولها في عام 1980) 
   أفضل نتيجة في : البطل 2004  
   عدد المشاركات في كأس القارات :1 في عام  2005  


 


    
الإسم
 لي وون جاي تاريخ  الميلاد 26 أبريل 1973 مكان  الميلاد تشيونغجو - كوريا  الجنوبية المركز  حارس          النادي الذي يلعب فيه            سوون سامسونغ - كوريا  الجنوبية

  
   
الإسم لي يونج بيو تاريخ  الميلاد 23 أبريل 1977 مكان  الميلاد هونغتشيون - كوريا  الجنوبية المركز  دفاع          النادي الذي يلعب فيه             الهلال -  السعودية

 
  
الإسم بارك جي سونغ تاريخ  الميلاد 25 فبراير 1981 مكان  الميلاد سيؤول- كوريا  الجنوبية  المركز وسط           النادي الذي يلعب فيه            مانشستر يونايتد  -  انجلترا 
  
الإسم بارك تشو يونغ تاريخ  الميلاد 10 يوليو  1985  مكان  الميلاد دايجو - كوريا  الجنوبية  المركز مهاجم           النادي الذي يلعب فيه            موناكو -  فرنسا 
 
  
الإسم لي تشونغ يونغ
 تاريخ  الميلاد 2 يوليو 1988  مكان  الميلاد سيؤول- كوريا  الجنوبية   المركز وسط      النادي الذي يلعب  فيه             بولتون  -  انجلترا


 


الإسم سوتيريوس كيرجياكوس  
 تاريخ  الميلاد  23 يوليو 1979    مكان  الميلاد 
تريكالا ، اليونان  
 المركز 
دفاع
          النادي الذي يلعب  فيه              ليفربول -  إنجلترا

 
 الإسم جيورجوس كاراجونيس    تاريخ  الميلاد  6 مارس  1977  مكان  الميلاد 
بيرغوس ، اليونان  
 المركز 
وسط
          النادي الذي يلعب  فيه              باناثينايكوس -  اليونان

  


الإسم 
 تيوفانيس  جيكاس 
 تاريخ  الميلاد  23 مايو  1980  مكان  الميلاد 
 لاريسا، واليونان  
 المركز 
مهاجم
          النادي الذي يلعب  فيه             هيرتا برلين -  ألمانيا

  

الإسم انجيلوس خاريستياس    تاريخ  الميلاد  9 فبراير 1980    مكان  الميلاد 
سيريس ، اليونان  
 المركز 
مهاجم
          النادي الذي يلعب  فيه            
 نورمبرغ -  ألمانيا

 

 الإسم 
جيورجيوس ساماراس
 تاريخ  الميلاد  21 فبراير  1985  مكان  الميلاد 
هيراكليون ،  واليونان
 المركز 
مهاجم
          النادي الذي يلعب  فيه              سلتيك -  إسكوتلندا

 

 
 
 

الاْسم :هوه جونغ مو - كوريا  ج 
الاْسم :أوتو ريهاجل -  المانيا 
العمر: 55 
العمر: 71 
المنتخب : كوريا  الجنوبية 
المنتخب :  اليونان

المدرب 

أدى تعيين المدرب المحلي هوه  يونج-موو في ديسمبر/كانون الأول 2007 الى وضع حد للإستعانة بالمدرسة الهولندية كما  حصل في السابق مع جوس هيدينك وديك ادفوكات. على الرغم من بداية متواضعة في التصفيات  الاسيوية، نجح هوه، لاعب وسط منتخب بلاده السابق، في إسكات منتقديه من خلال قيادته  فريقه المخضرم إلى النهائيات قبل نهاية التصفيات بمباراتين.لا يعتبر هوه غريباً عن  نهائيات كأس العالم كونه شارك فيها عام 1986 عندما سجل هدفاً في مرمى إيطاليا، ثم  خاض نهائيات إيطاليا 1990 والولايات المتحدة 1994، كمدرب لياقة بدنية ومساعد للمدرب  على التوالي. عين هوه مدرباً مؤقتا للمنتخب مرتين في السابق، كما قاد منتخب الشباب  تحت 23 سنة في دورة الألعاب الاولمبية في سيدني عام 2000.


 
 

في جنوب أفريقيا 2010 سيشارك  أوتو ريهاجل (72 سنة) في أول مونديال له وسيكون أقدم المدربين سنا في هذا العرس  الكروي العالمي. وسجل أوتو نجاحا كبيرا كمدرب في كرة القدم الألمانية إلا أن  التتويج انتظر وصوله إلى رأس الإدارة الفنية للمنتخب الوطني اليوناني. وقد استطاع  المدرب الآن إعادة الإغريق إلى مصاف النخبة العالمية بعد ست سنوات من انتزاع لقب  بطولة الأمم الأوروبية و16 عاما من آخر مشاركة في المونديال.عندما حل  أوتو عام  2001 على رأس الطاقم الفني لم يكن المنتخب اليوناني منتخبا كبيرا على مستوى القارة  ولم يكن قد تأهل سوى مرة واحدة إلى نهائيات كأس العالم ومرة واحدة أيضا إلى نهائيات  كأس الأمم الأوروبية. إلا أن المدرب الألماني تمكن في غضون ثلاث سنوات فقط من إيصال  المنتخب إلى التتويج بلقب البطولة القارية في البرتغال.
 


*** كوريا الجنوبية***


 
تعتبر كوريا الجنوبية الأكثر تمثيلاً  للقارة الآسيوية في نهائيات كأس العالم  فحسب، بل هي الأكثر نجاحاً بين سائر  منتخبات القارة الصفراء في العرس العالمي. يأمل محاربو تايجوك وهو لقب المنتخب  الكوري الجنوبي أن ينقلوا عدوى سيطرتهم القارية على المسرح الدولي عندما تنطلق  بطولة كأس العالم في جنوب أفريقيا 2010إذا كان المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي أول فريق من  القارة الآسيوية يشارك في نهائيات كأس العالم  عام 1954، فإنه إنتظر بعد ذلك ثلاثة  عقود للعودة مجدداً الى البطولة العالمية وتحديداً في نسخة مكسيكو عام 1986. بيد أن  المنتخب الآسيوي إنتظر حتى عام 2002 ليحقق أول فوز له في النهائيات وكان على بولندا  2-0 في البطولة التي إستضافها على أرضه مع اليابان، قبل أن يتغلب أيضا على البرتغال  1-0 ويبلغ الدور الثاني. تابع المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي عروضه اللافتة وأخرج إيطاليا  ثم أسبانيا ليبلغ الدور نصف النهائي حيث خسر أمام ألمانيا 1-0. أما مشواره في  ألمانيا 2006، فكان قصيراً جداً لأنه فشل في تخطي دور المجموعات.ويعتمد المدرب  الكوري على  طريقة 4-4-2 وتشكيلة من المتوقع ان تضم لي وون جاي و تشو يونغ  و أوه  بيوم سيوك  و  كيم دونغ   و لي يونج بيو و كيم جونغ هوو و غو جا تشيول و بارك جي  سونغ و كيم جاي سونغ ولي سيونغ ييول  و لي كيون هو



التشكيلة  المتوقعة  

 




آخر خمســ مباريات لمنتخب كوريا  الجنوبية 
 المناسبة ضد النتيجة مباراة ودية كوت  ديفوار انتهت المباراة بفوز كوريا الجنوبية بـ  2 مقابل صفر مباراة ودية الاكوادور انتهت المباراة بفوز كوريا الجنوبية بـ  2 مقابل صفر مباراة ودية اليابان انتهت المباراة بفوز كوريا الجنوبية بـ  2 مقابل صفر مباراة ودية روسيا البضاء انتهت المباراة بخسارة كوريا الجنوبية  بـ 1 مقابل صفر مباراة ودية أسبانيا انتهت المباراة بخسارة كوريا الجنوبية  بـ 1 مقابل صفر

  
 

*** اليونان***


 
منتخب اليونان شارك في بطولة  واحدة من بطولات كأس العالم ، عام 1994 وكانت مشاركة سلبية بخسارته لمبارياته الـ  ثلاث في الدور الأول ، كان في مجموعة تشبه لحد كبير مجموعته الحالية باختلاف تواجد  كوريا الجنوبية على حساب بلغاريا ، بعد 16 عشر عاما وصل المنتخب اليوناني مرة أخرى  لكأس العالم في 2010 ، بعد أن أوقعته قرعة تصفيات البطولة في قارة أوربا في مجموعة  سهلة نسبيا ، تأهل إلى الملحق ليكون في مواجهة المنتخب الأوكراني ، في اليونان  انتهت مباراة الذهاب بالتعادل السلبي ولكن المفاجأة تفجرت في وكرانيا في مباراة  الإياب و الفوز على أصحاب الأرض بهدف يتيم مما يذكر الجميع بمنتخب اليونان 2004  الفائو بالبطولة الأوربية للمنتخبات ، في مبارياته الودية الاستعدادية منتخب  اليونان لا يبشر بالخير ، فقد لعب في ثلاث مباريات ودية ، كانت الخسارة في اثنتان  التعادل في واحدة ، مما يضع علامات استفهام كبيرة حول الوضع الذي آل له المنتخب  اليوناني بعد التأهل ، منتخب اليونان غير مرشح لتخطي الدور الأول من مجموعته التي  تضم منتخبات الأرجنتين ، كوريا الجنوبية و نيجيريا ، مما يجعلها بوابة المرور و  الحسم بالنسبة للمنتخبات الـ ثلاثة الأخرى ، ولكن وبالطريقة اليونانية الدفاعية من  الممكن أن تشهد البطولة مايسمى بـ " الحصان الأسود " و تكون اليونان عنوانا" له  ويعتمد المدرب أوتو ريهاجل  على الطرق الدفاعية القوية. 







آخر خمســ مباريات لمنتخب  اليونان المناسبةضد
  النتيجة  ملحق  التصفيات  أوكرانيا  انتهت المباراة بالتعادل بـ صفر مقابل  صفر  ملحق التصفيات  أوكرانيا  انتهت المباراة بفوز اليونان بـ 1  مقابل صفر  مباراة ودية 
السنغال
  انتهت المباراة بخسارة اليونان بـ 2  مقابل صفر 
مباراة وديةكويا الشمالية
  انتهت المباراة بالتعادل بـ 2 مقابل  2 
مباراة وديةالباراجوايانتهت المباراة بخسارة اليونان بـ 2  مقابل صفر
 
  

كوريا الجنوبية × اليونانالمواجهات بشكل عام ( ودياتان  )التقى الفريقين مرتين ..فازت كوريا الجنوبية مرة واحدة وسجلت  هدفان ..لم تفز اليونان ولا مرة ولكنها سجلت  هدفا واحدا فقط ..تعادل الفريقين مرة واحد ..اللقاء الأول : كان في 2006 ،  وبالتحديد في تاريخ 21 - 1 في السعودية ، انتهت المباراة بالتعادل 1 - 1  .اللقاء الثاني : كان في 2007 ،  وبالتحديد في تاريخ 6 - 2 في انجلترا ، انتهت المباراة بفوز كوريا الجنوبية 1 - 0  .

 

السجل  التاريخي  لكوريا  الجنوبية
- يعتبر المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي الفريق  الآسيوي الأكثر مشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم  إذ يستعد لخوض غمار البطولة للمرة  الثامنة في تاريخه في جنوب أفريقيا. كانت أفضل نتيجة حققها المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي  عندما إستضاف البطولة على أرضه وتخطى منتخبات أوروبية قوية أمثال البرتغال وإيطاليا  وأسبانيا ليبلغ الدور نصف النهائي.



السجل التاريخي  لليونان 
-          يخوض المنتخب  اليوناني في جنوب أفريقيا 2010 ثاني نهائيات لكأس العالم في تاريخه بعد الولايات  المتحدة 1994 . 
-          فاز المنتخب  اليوناني بكأس الأمم الأوروبية البرتغال 2004. 



تصريحات

أوتو 

ريهاجل، مدرب  المنتخب اليوناني: "نال اللاعبون 
المكافأة على شغفهم الخارق للعادة وقدرتهم  التنافسية الكبيرة. كنا قد أكدنا أن تحقيق النصر مرهون بوقوف الآلهة إلى جانبنا."  

 

هوه يونج-موو مدرب كوريا  الجنوبية "ستكون النهائيات آخر فصل في حياتي الكروية. سأضع كل حيويتي  لتحقيق نتائج جيدة في كأس العالم".


أسئلة نقاشية  
  1- تحليلـك للقـاء كوريا ج واليونان  ..؟  -- 2- أيهمــا أقرب للفوز مع ذكر السبب  ..؟ --  3- توقعـاتك لمجريات المباراة  ..؟ -- 

  
  كوريا الجنوبية   
 

اليونان  

 
0-  0

----------


## anoucha

good luck for both teams

----------

